# ? on wheel fitment



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2009)

im looking to put a 19x9.5 with a 45mm offset on the rear. does anyone know if this will fit without issue, if so what size tire do i need to run? the fronts will be an 8.5 with a 35mm offset and a 235/35 tire. obviously ill want simalar sidewall size on the rear

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The recommended tire size for the rear is 265/30-19 with those rear wheel dimensions. This may or may not rub depending on your suspension set up. If you're stock or lowered, you may need to cut or roll the rear fender lip. 

The 8.5 +35 in the front is aggressive even with tire size 235/35-19. You may need to do some extra trimming to the fender liner.


----------

